# Kabel Querschnitt auslegen



## BiBi (25 August 2021)

Hallo an alle,

ich muss den Querschnitt einer Zuleitung von einem Notstromaggregat zum Schaltschrank auslegen.
Der Generator ist Bestand, liefert einen Strom von 988A.
Es sind aktuell 4 Kabel NYY-J 4x120mm² verlegt die Kabellänge beträgt knapp 20m.
Meine Auslegung beträgt 4 Kabel Ölflex 4x150mm².
Laut Querschnittstabelle darf ich 150mm² mit 335A belasten, Reduktionsfaktor 0,65 bei 4 Kabel in gleichen
Kanal verlegt, Temperaturfaktor 1,12 bei gleichbleibender Temperatur von 20°C ergibt 243,88A pro Kabel,
ergibt in Summe 975,52A. Die fehlenden 13A habe ich zu knapp ausgelegt, da habe ich keine Bedenken.

Jetzt sagt der Steuerungshersteller, mit einer Kurzschlussfesten Einzelader genügen 2 Adern pro Phase,
und zeigt mit eine Tabelle seines Kabellieferanten, in der steht NSGAFOEU 1x150 = 566A.
Mit 2 Leitungen ausreichend dimensioniert.

Gibt es hierfür eine Erklärung, oder können kurzschlussfeste Leitungen mehr Strom.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (25 August 2021)

Ja in der Norm gibt's da eine Unterscheidung.
Liegt auch daran das Kabel mit mehreren Adern den Häufungsfaktor ja schon integriert haben.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (25 August 2021)

Bei Stromschienen spielen sogar die Maße eine Rolle.
Also gleicher Querschnitt heißt noch lange nicht gleiche strombelastbarkeit.


----------



## BiBi (25 August 2021)

Vielen Dank für Deine Erläuterungen, das hätte ich nicht unbedingt geglaubt, dass Gummiaderleitungen
einen höheren Strom aushalten, wie man aber sieht, ist es so.

Da die Gegebenheiten vor Ort nicht so sind, dass 12 Einzeladern in den Anschluss Kasten nicht eingeführt werden können,
wenn man die Reduktionsfaktoren noch anwendet, bleibe ich bei meiner Auslegung mit 4 Kabeln,
die auch im Anschluß Kasten Platz finden.

Wieder was gelernt 

Danke nochmal.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (25 August 2021)

Eigentlich musst du es anders sehen. P =I²*R
Das Problem ist das bei höherem Strom die Verlustleistung also Wärme steigt. Und die Wärme muss abtransportiert werden. Also nicht der Strom macht die Leitung kaputt sondern die Verlustleistung Wärme. 
Je mehr Wärme das Kabel aushält bzw. Abgeben kann. Umso mehr Strom kann man darüber leiten.
Der Vorteil von deiner Lösung ist das die Verlustleistung/Spannungsfall geringer ist.


----------



## BiBi (26 August 2021)

Da hast Du Recht, wenn man sich überlastete Kabel anschaut, ist es immer die Wärme,
die die Kabel beschädigt.

Es drängt sich nun eine weitere Frage auf, die der Lieferant der Steuerung in den Raum schmeißt.
Die Lastkabel vom Aggregat zum Schaltschrank müssen Kurzschlussfest ausgeführt werden, weil keine Sicherung vorhanden beim Aggregat.
Ich habe nach der Vorschrift gefragt, da mir das ehrlich gesagt, neu ist. Hat er bis jetzt nicht belegen können in der kürze der Zeit.
Kennst Du diese Vorschrift?


----------



## nullkommanix (26 August 2021)

Moin ,hier könntest Du fündig werden

DIN VDE 0100-551


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (26 August 2021)

BiBi schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht, wenn man sich überlastete Kabel anschaut, ist es immer die Wärme,
> die die Kabel beschädigt.
> 
> Es drängt sich nun eine weitere Frage auf, die der Lieferant der Steuerung in den Raum schmeißt.
> ...


Hierzu wirst du selbst suchen müssen. Begriffe wie geschützte Verlegung von Kabeln werden deine Suche in die richtige Richtung führen. Im Prinzip gilt hier das gleiche wie bei den Themen Absicherung vor Hauptschalter. Dies wurde hier schon öfters diskutiert.
Ob das auch für deine kabelverlegung anwendbar ist. Kann eigentlich nur ein Gutachter/Berater sagen.


----------



## MSB (27 August 2021)

BiBi schrieb:


> Es drängt sich nun eine weitere Frage auf, die der Lieferant der Steuerung in den Raum schmeißt.
> Die Lastkabel vom Aggregat zum Schaltschrank müssen Kurzschlussfest ausgeführt werden, weil keine Sicherung vorhanden beim Aggregat.


Das Stichwort lautet hier "kurz- und erdschlussichere Verlegung", und hier gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten jenes zu erreichen, wobei NSGAFÖU sicherlich zu den leichteren / unproblematischeren Varianten gehört. Und ja, auch ich würde sowas eigentlich praktisch immer mit Einzeladern machen, egal welche.

Die Erklärung für die höhere Strombelastbarkeit von NSGAFÖU fusst primär auf 2 Punkten:
1. Darf mit 90°C Beharrungstemperatur statt 70°C bei normalen PVC-Kabeln betrieben werden.
2. Durch die Einzelader hast du automatisch etwas Luft außen rum, sprich bessere Kühlung.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## BiBi (27 August 2021)

MSB schrieb:


> Das Stichwort lautet hier "kurz- und erdschlussichere Verlegung", .....
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel


Dies ist der Knackpunkt, und der ist mit NSGAFÖU tatsächlich am leichtesten zu erfüllen.

Danke für diesen Tipp/Hinweis.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 August 2021)

BiBi schrieb:


> Es drängt sich nun eine weitere Frage auf, die der Lieferant der Steuerung in den Raum schmeißt.
> Die Lastkabel vom Aggregat zum Schaltschrank müssen Kurzschlussfest ausgeführt werden, weil keine Sicherung vorhanden beim Aggregat.


Indirekt über Strom und Spannungswandler am generator ist das Kabel sicherlich geschützt. Die sollten direkt am Generatorschutzgerät angeschlossen sein


----------

